# Notebook mit WLAN auf PC und darüber per LAN ins Inet



## chrri (16. März 2005)

Folgendes Problem:
-Habe Notebook mit WLAN-Karte
-PC mit WL-LAN-Karte

habe Ad-Hoc-Netzwerk eingerichtet: Ordnerzugriff übers Netzwerk funktioniert, Pingen funktioniert

Einstellungen:

Laptop:
IP 192.168.0.2
Subnetz 255.255.255.0
Gateway  192.168.0.1
DNS  192.168.0.1

PC-WLan-Karte:
IP 192.168.0.1
Subnetz 255.255.255.0
Gateway+DNS: nichts

Explorereinstellungen Laptop: wie gefordert (alles ausgehakt)

Problem: Ich komme mit dem Laptop nicht ins Internet (Über LAN am PC mit fester IP 141.30.230.XX)

WLAN auf PC ist freigeben für Internetnutzung..

Woran kann es liegen, dass der Laptop keine Internetverbindung bekommt?
Muss ich die WLAN und LAN verbindung überbrücken? -Habe ich versucht, aber dann muss ich der Brücke die Ip 141.30.230.XX geben, sonst komme ich ned ins Netz- was muss ich dann am Laptop einstellen? Ich habs ned hinbekommen.

HILFE!

oder geht es prinzipiell nicht, weil ich am PC eine WLAN-Karte und keinen Router habe?


----------



## danielweyer (17. März 2005)

hi
du muss das internet auf deinem dekstop pc freigeben, denn du willst doch das der laptop ins internet kann ?

und stell die ips alle auf 141.30.230.xxx (also alle unterschiedlich)

also du gehst doch mit nem desktop pc ins inet ?

also desktop=inet + wlan
laptop=wlan

einfach deine internetverbindung anklicken und freigeben


----------

